# Ledge Lake, Coupla Fish



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Went to Ledge in Hinckley at 6a.m. for about an hour and a half. Never fished it before. Caught a nice bass about 14 inches or so fishing a buzzbait through the Duckweed. Caught a dink on the buzzbait, also. Fished once around the pond. Before I left I made a couple dozen casts with a small Rocketshad spinnerbait. Caught 2 more dink Bass and a Crappie. I'm loving this Cavitron buzzbait, black with a red blade.


----------



## ud138guard (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good morning. Do you fish Hinckley very much? I've been getting a lot of bass this year throwing a 3/8oz. spinnerbait with a Colorado blade over there. I'm considering renting a boat so I can work the entire shoreline.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats on the fish Mike. 

UD138, no boats allowed in Ledge Lake http://www.clemetparks.com/recreation/fishing/hinckley.asp

Ledge Lake

Ledge Lake is located in Hinckley Reservation off Ledge Road (east of Route 94) in Hinckley Township.

Ledge Lake was constructed in 1964 to impound 4.5 acres of water. A smaller 0.9-acre pond is also located immediately to the southwest of the lake.

Fish species of importance to anglers include: largemouth bass, bluegill, crappie, rainbow trout, and channel catfish.

Cleveland Metroparks Natural Resources Division maintains an active management program at the lake which includes periodic fish stocking and fish habitat improvement. Rainbow trout are stocked in the winter for ice fishing.

Special fishing regulations are posted for largemouth bass and rainbow trout at Ledge Lake. The minimum legal size for largemouth bass is 12 inches and the daily harvest limit is two bass per angler. The daily harvest limit for rainbow trout is three fish per angler.

Fishing at Ledge Lake is restricted to shore fishing only - no boats are permitted.


----------



## daj12192 (Jun 16, 2009)

He was talking about Hinckley Lake. I've never tryed Ledge Lake either, but it looks promising by your catches.


----------



## billygoat (Nov 22, 2008)

Mike003,
Nice fish,have you ever tried a chatterbait there
it should tear them up.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Funny you mentioned the Chatterbait. My son found one at Tinkers Creek State Park a few weeks ago. I'll have to try it. I haven't tried Hinckley Lake proper yet, except a few days ago for Cats. Got 2 bullheads. I want to try it from a boat. Wish I still had my Sea Eagle. It would be great there. I just moved to Brunswick last winter and I'm still looking for places. My good spots are all East!


----------



## ud138guard (Jul 6, 2009)

I was talking about Hinckley for the boat


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

I have been eyeing a sea eagle9 for about 2yrs now, the fishermans package, but now that i'm laid off, i won't be buying one anytime soon. What are your impression of a sea eagle, and which one do you own? Any info would be helpful.


----------



## billygoat (Nov 22, 2008)

I start using the chartterbait around this time of year,it's awesome under the
right conditions and almost snag proff.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

I had the Sea Eagle SE9. I loved it. Used to keep it in the trunk of a Civic. The floorboards made it nice for stand-up fishing. Two things, though. There's only room for 2 people to fish, and the high inflatable sides are easily blown around by the wind. It can carry a lot of weight, though, and you can bump it off of stumps without hurting it. BTW:I wasn't fishing at Ledge, I was fishing at Judge's Lake. My bad! Operator!!! Can you trace this call and tell me where I am?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Do they still have pike in Hinckley Lake? I seem to remember that they had some in there in the late 70's...They should be big by now...LOL


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> Do they still have pike in Hinckley Lake? I seem to remember that they had some in there in the late 70's...They should be big by now...LOL


Very doubtful. Most of the good pike habitat that was around in the 70s and before is gone - filled with silt, mud, and carp. Overall not as deep as it was in the past so probably not enough cool water to support year-round pike. It always seems to be muddy whenever I check it out - even after a long stretch of dry weather.

If you want to chase some pike in a small boat, try wellington upground. Not a lot of pike, but some around to make it interesting. The south/west side of Ladue as well.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Steel Cranium said:


> Very doubtful. Most of the good pike habitat that was around in the 70s and before is gone - filled with silt, mud, and carp. Overall not as deep as it was in the past so probably not enough cool water to support year-round pike. It always seems to be muddy whenever I check it out - even after a long stretch of dry weather.
> 
> If you want to chase some pike in a small boat, try wellington upground. Not a lot of pike, but some around to make it interesting. The south/west side of Ladue as well.


Thats good to know. Ladue is much closer. back in the day, I was dating a girl from Seven Hills and we went rowing at Hinckley. They had photo's or something that said pike were in there. Never saw one. Aquilla used to have some too but the boat livery is long gone.


----------

